# Need to change name on Visa? Help plz?



## ayashe (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, I have looked everywhere for this information! Can't seem to find the answer. 

Can anyone tell me which form I need to change from my maiden name to my married name on my Visa subclass 801? 

I am an American citizen (with a new US passport in my new name) and an Australian permanent resident. I can't seem to find anything on just changing my name to update my visa. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

This should be the one:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/929.pdf



ayashe said:


> Hi, I have looked everywhere for this information! Can't seem to find the answer.
> 
> Can anyone tell me which form I need to change from my maiden name to my married name on my Visa subclass 801?
> 
> I am an American citizen (with a new US passport in my new name) and an Australian permanent resident. I can't seem to find anything on just changing my name to update my visa. Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## ayashe (Apr 10, 2009)

Thank you amaslam! I called the Dept and they said form 424C but it didn't make any sense. I phoned back and they said 929. Thanks again!


----------

